# Spider



## Trig (Feb 7, 2015)

My Version:

Little Miss Muffet
Sat on a tuffet,
Eating her curds and whey;
Along came aside her,
A big mean spider
And scared Miss Muffet away.

What do I do about all the spiders and webs? I keep running through them!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Running through them while trail riding? Get a shorter horse!!!!

It's part of the trail riding game I suppose. Can you carry a crop or stick and use it to clear the path between trees and branches?


----------



## Trig (Feb 7, 2015)

karliejaye said:


> Running through them while trail riding? Get a shorter horse!!!!
> 
> It's part of the trail riding game I suppose. Can you carry a crop or stick and use it to clear the path between trees and branches?


lol 

I guess I could try that?


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

A hat or helmet with a brim works OK.


----------



## Trig (Feb 7, 2015)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> A hat or helmet with a brim works OK.


I have that. eh. Doesn't really work for me.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Send someone else in front of you....preferably someone taller! Duh


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

QOS on here has a spider web bat (also commonly known as a whip) that she uses.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is my solution:











Break off a lovely, leafy branch and brandish it in front of you like a knight heading into battle. It also doubles as a lovely fly switch for your horse's ears! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I have done one better than PH's idea. I stuff one on either side of my horse's bridle sticking up like antlers. They keep the deer flies at bay on his head and take out 90% of webs.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I hate them and just try not to fall off my horse as I involuntarily flail about after hitting them. Also, sunglasses or clear glasses. Always. Also good for sticks in the face.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Roadyy said:


> I have done one better than PH's idea. I stuff one on either side of my horse's bridle sticking up like antlers. They keep the deer flies at bay on his head and take out 90% of webs.


I think we need pictures of this! :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I vote for letting someone else lead on the trail.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Perhaps someone needs to adapt one of these to be used on the horse, much like roadyy's idea:

ATV Web Wacker - Home - Denver, NC


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

This is where the average person becomes a Kung fu Master in a nanosecond. Karate chopping, blocking and thrusting from the saddle.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

karliejaye said:


> Running through them while trail riding? Get a shorter horse!!!!
> 
> It's part of the trail riding game I suppose. Can you carry a crop or stick and use it to clear the path between trees and branches?


Hehe, this method works for us! I have the 14.2 hand horse, so smallest by almost 2 hands usually. 
And I use an endurance saddle, i.e. no horn, so I just lay down and let the person behind me have the web if I wanna be rotten.

This method also works great to get into areas that most tall, barreled horses can't fit... something I frequently forget until my friends call out to me for going in places they can't follow.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I do both Roady's idea and PhantomHorses - but I do it for flies, not webs. I don't care about the webs; I just brush them off of me.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> I don't care about the webs; I just brush them off of me.


The webs are an annoyance.. it's the (often giant) _spiders_ that are sitting in the webs that I don't want flapping from my helmet!! :shock:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Meh - the spiders don't bother me either.


----------

